# Nail Grinding



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just took my dog to the vet to get staples removed from leg, her nails needed to be trimmed and I clip them but never seem to get them short enough. My favorite tech took my female and did her feet. Last night I have to give my dog pain meds. 

I played fetch with her and later that night she couldn't walk thought she hurt herself so of course I'm calling on the phone and then figured out it was her feet.

This am she is walking but very gingerly. 

Anyone else have this happen?

I had a horse one time and the blacksmith cut them short and put a nail bad. Took a lot of pain med and then he got infected I was really pissed pour guy he was hurting for a while.:frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unless she cut the quick on eat toenail, I wouldn't think that her feet would be that painful. Did the tech clip her nails or grind them? 

I've never seen toenails get infected from cutting them too short, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh, that sounds like a mess, sorry your pup isn't feeling well, i've never quicked Tobi's nails, we've always had them ground down with a dremel though... BUT. He's broken them off more times than i can count past the quick, and he's done 2 at a time in some cases, and it's never bothered him until i clipped the rest of the nail that was hanging there off. they have been 1/2 the quick broken off and no issues, i just kept it clean until it grew over it again.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with DaneMama, unless the tech hit the quick with clippers or the grinder they shouldnt be sore from grinding. I prefer to dremmel them, makes them much nicer looking


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I took her to my friends house, she looked at her, she was the one who took the staples out, did the surgery. Said that Kelseys feet or nails were very sore, not anything else. She had long nails, I left them for dock jumping, grabbing the carpet. They weren't over done but when I looked how much she took off, half the nail, just made Kelsey sensitive. I clipped them almost every week but hadn't let the vet cut them.

Before her nails were cut she clicked on the floor, when she came back in she didn't click at all. My other labs wear there nails down also, her nails grow so fast, faster than before, maybe the raw? 

Just don't want anyone to think her nails were that overgrown, they weren't, she was very normal, they just took the nails down to the quick, no blood, just there she was very sensitive. She is sleeping now hope she gets over this soon. I iced her feet down all night, seemed to help.

They drimalled them didn't cut them like I do.?

Nothing is infected it was an overnight thing, that was my horse years ago


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the sensitivity will go away quickly.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes it did go away, turned out she had some kind of virus and with the nail thing I guess it was to much for her. At night she was not feeling well at all, only ate a little of her dinner, not normal for a lab, got sick, I felt she was dehydrated and took her to ER. She was dehydrated, gave her pain med, and fluids this am she is coming out of it scared the crap out of me.

Well over night one of my other dogs got sick also, so they are all being treated for a virus.

My Kelsey ate a little with her pill am. I am waiting to see, she seems like she is feeling much better.:smile:

They checked all her blood just to make sure everything was working right, it was, they did say her white count was low? Anyone have that or is that normal for Raw? Gonna redew her blood in a couple when she is all better.

I had bad weekend with my friends, they are usually very healthy?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It would depend on how low her white count was. If it was low on the normal range, or slightly under the normal range I wouldn't worry too much about it. If its continues to be perpetually low, then there might be an underlying condition or her individual "normal" range is lower than most dogs. Normal blood value ranges were taken from numerous dogs and the averages were made the reference ranges.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well there was several things low, I am going to have it done again I was told that she was too dehydrated and when they pulled blood the separation was not good? or low? 5.50-16.90 hers was 4.35 and her red was high 5.50- 8.50 and hers was 9.85?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

She went down so fast, saw the vet on Saturday morning, then Sunday morning and Sunday night I was at the ER

She is feeling better but I am still being careful...


----------

